# My Apology



## paramedichopeful (Aug 5, 2009)

I am probably on everyone's wanted list here, so I'll make this quick and get out. I know that I completely blew the situation out of proportion last week. And, I know that I ranted and raved like a drunken fool and fought with many users for no reason. For that I offer a sincere apology; both for my actions and ignorant decisions. 

My class did not meet today; we had the day off due to the funeral of a young man from here who was killed in Iraq. After the funeral I though a lot about all the stupid things I did and said, and felt like a terrible person and that I would be forever cursed if I did not attempt to mend the situation.

To a few people in particular: Sasha- I probably offended you the most. If you don't want to talk to me again then that is understandable. And I didn't mean it when I called you the Devil. Cory- thanks for sticking up for me, but you risked your own standing here by defending an out of control fool. HotelCo- You're probably still mad at me, and I understand if you are. I was a complete jackass on a reckless rant.

So I ask of you all: If I can come back and be civilized and decent, I will quit being such a hard headed jerk. I know I probably don't deserve a second chance, and if you guys decide not to give it to me then I'll understand completely. I have decided to get help for my issues and try to solve some of the problems I'm faced with. It's up to you guys; the decision is suitable to me either way. Thanks.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Meant in the nicest way possible:   No one cares.



It's an internet forum.  Do what you want, but also remember there are people from all over the country (and world) who live differently.

Learn from you self-accepted mistake, and enjoy your time


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Wait, what did he do to get on everyone's :censored::censored::censored::censored: list? I missed soemthing  Too bad, they're always entertaining to read when that happens


----------



## Meursault (Aug 5, 2009)

What are you on about? Now you're on my :censored::censored::censored::censored:list for starting an apology thread. They're nothing but concentrated drama.


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Wait, what did he do to get on everyone's :censored::censored::censored::censored: list? I missed soemthing  Too bad, they're always entertaining to read when that happens



Nothing really.  He was just over-excited, people told him to calm down, and he made more excited post.



Not really a "blankety-blank" list.


----------



## paramedichopeful (Aug 5, 2009)

MrConspiracy said:


> What are you on about? Now you're on my :censored::censored::censored::censored:list for starting an apology thread. They're nothing but concentrated drama.


I probably deserve whatever everybody else on here throws at me, so fire away


----------



## Sasha (Aug 5, 2009)

This is America. You don't need anyone's permission to post here.

(Ok, so maybe it's America, Canada, and Austraila. Prehaps even the middle east, you get my point.)


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 5, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> so fire away



Let's not do that.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Sasha said:


> This is America. You don't need anyone's permission to post here.
> 
> (Ok, so maybe it's America, Canada, and Austraila. Prehaps even the middle east, you get my point.)



And soemtimes NM... since everyone seems to think I live in a different country... grumble grumble


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> since everyone seems to think I live in a different country...



Sometimes we wish you did ^_^


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 5, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Sometimes we wish you did ^_^



Hey, I'll gladly leave this state once I get my medic license  Home to FL or maybe to around where my Grandparents live in your state


----------



## Shishkabob (Aug 5, 2009)

Psh, if I get my medic I might be moving back to Michigan just to irk Hotel.


----------



## FFMckenzie (Aug 6, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> And soemtimes NM... since everyone seems to think I live in a different country... grumble grumble



Funny Im starting to get the same feeling myself, I wonder where this state ranks in population compared to other states I mean there are no pro sports teams here and the "big" city is pop 500,000. 

The one thing you cant beat is  the open lands I guess that goes with the lack of people.


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 6, 2009)

paramedichopeful said:


> I am probably on everyone's wanted list here, so I'll make this quick and get out. I know that I completely blew the situation out of proportion last week. And, I know that I ranted and raved like a drunken fool and fought with many users for no reason. For that I offer a sincere apology; both for my actions and ignorant decisions.
> 
> My class did not meet today; we had the day off due to the funeral of a young man from here who was killed in Iraq. After the funeral I though a lot about all the stupid things I did and said, and felt like a terrible person and that I would be forever cursed if I did not attempt to mend the situation.
> 
> ...



I, unlike some of the others on here, applaud you for apologizing.  It shows some maturity.

But I also agree with the others.  It's an internet forum.  Learn from your mistakes, and move on.  Just don't do them again.

And don't be scared off.  It appears that you learned what your mistakes were, so hopefully you won't repeat them.

Welcome back!


----------



## Sasha (Aug 6, 2009)

> I, unlike some of the others on here, applaud you for apologizing. It shows some maturity.



To me, apology threads are like "I'm leaving! Hmph!" threads. They are only for attention. As Linuss so eloquently put it before, no one cares. All this thread did was perpetuate drama. We tick eachother off every day (sometimes twice a day.) yet I don't think anyone holds any grudges and we get on and get over it, without apology threads.


----------



## JB42 (Aug 6, 2009)

FFMckenzie said:


> Funny Im starting to get the same feeling myself, I wonder where this state ranks in population compared to other states I mean there are no pro sports teams here and the "big" city is pop 500,000.
> 
> The one thing you cant beat is  the open lands I guess that goes with the lack of people.



None here either and our "big city" is 180k.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 6, 2009)

Linuss said:


> Psh, if I get my medic I might be moving back to Michigan just to irk Hotel.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 6, 2009)

Can we have a section you have to request to have access to and must be over 18 thats not moderated?  Off color jokes, calling out etc?


----------



## medic417 (Aug 6, 2009)

ffemt8978 said:


> Let's not do that.



But he asked and the rules say we should be nice to each other and it would only be nice to do what he asked.  Is that a good twist of the rules?


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 6, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Can we have a section you have to request to have access to and must be over 18 thats not moderated?  Off color jokes, calling out etc?



That would be awesome, but I don't think it's going to happen.


----------



## HotelCo (Aug 6, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Can we have a section you have to request to have access to and must be over 18 thats not moderated?  Off color jokes, calling out etc?



You get in trouble for swearing in a PM, I doubt that that is going to happen.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 6, 2009)

HotelCo said:


> You get in trouble for swearing in a PM, I doubt that that is going to happen.




Was worth a shot.

Could call it a venting area.  

Must be logged in granted permission and over 18

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?p=168067#post168067

People would still complain though


----------



## Burlyskink (Aug 7, 2009)

medichopeful said:


> I, unlike some of the others on here, applaud you for apologizing.  It shows some maturity.
> 
> But I also agree with the others.  It's an internet forum.  Learn from your mistakes, and move on.  Just don't do them again.
> 
> ...


You only saying that because you two practically have the same name 

...jk


----------



## medichopeful (Aug 7, 2009)

Burlyskink said:


> You only saying that because you two practically have the same name
> 
> ...jk



Hey!  He stole my name!


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Can we have a section you have to request to have access to and must be over 18 thats not moderated?  Off color jokes, calling out etc?





medichopeful said:


> That would be awesome, but I don't think it's going to happen.



Yeah, that's not going to happen.


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

Chimpie said:


> Yeah, that's not going to happen.





Thats fine, but the majority says otherwise.  Just was putting it out there.


----------



## TransportJockey (Aug 7, 2009)

Hockey said:


> Thats fine, but the majority says otherwise.  Just was putting it out there.



Who said this was a democracy


----------



## Hockey (Aug 7, 2009)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Who said this was a democracy



Sorry, forgot where I was at for a minute


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 8, 2009)

Yep, topic closed.


----------

